# LGB 50030 Power Pack Questions



## jodycall

I have a 50030 toy-transformer and the spring-loaded DC and AC contacts don't spring back like they should. The pack has no obvious places to disassemble it (no screws). Does anyone know how to get this apart and have you heard of the spring issue before?


----------



## T-Man

Two options exists. Brute force or buy another. I couldn't see the panel on ebay. If it is a plug a metal piece with tension will hold the exterior. That would wear with age. LGB power packs go for under 50 bucks though with no shortage.

I took apart a small transformer once it was not pretty. I chose to pry it open. One screwdriver marred up the wire coil that regulates speed. You can't see where you are working amd damage will result. Cutting is the same. 

The transformer is made cheeply and sealed for a reason. Among being, safety, legal, insurance, or democrats trying to protect you from yourself.
Buy a better one and leave the spring thing in the dust.


----------



## tworail

Is there any way you can manipulate the contacts with a paper clip or very small screw driver?

Graphite lubricant may also help, or LGB's lubricants made for metal to metal contacts.


----------

